# An Under-Appreciated Yard Haunt



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just came across this video the other day of the Free Soft Yard Haunt by Larry Schmidt. Very original characters, top notch sculptures, and great animatronics. Creepy and whimsical at the same time. Super cool. It's surprising we don't hear more about it. Check it out.






http://freesoftyardhaunt.com/

I actually read about this haunt a few years ago in the paper-- here's the article: http://articles.sfgate.com/2006-10-25/home-and-garden/17316259_1_halloween-haunt-candy-containers


> Schmidt says, "By 'soft yard haunt,' we mean that the emphasis is on atmosphere."
> 
> "Not dismemberment," notes Linkhart, a painter.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you described it well - creepy yet whimsical. He's got some fun characters in that haunt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats very cool. I like his style. I also prefer the creepy and classic type monsters and characters over gory stuff. I would like to see more from this guy.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That haunt is beautiful! The big trees he's made are incredible! And I LOVE the fighting cats! Too cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a great looking setup. I love the cats in the tree.  Lots of animated props with wonderful movements.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a great haunt. I wish the video was easier to watch. Too much going on at one time to see it well. What a nicely put together group of props and the atmosphere is perfect. Scary but not gross.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OOoooo I loved that! Such great characters and I love the tree! Nice find chicken!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

He shared his videos at the NorCal haunter's recap meeting last November. Check out the marionette shows on his youtube channel. 
He's the bearded gentleman in purple next to the fellow with the drinking problem (me).


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That is one video that has to be watched FULLSCREEN. One of the best haunts I've ever seen, the lighting, fog, animatronics and so many neat characters. Just shows what can be done with a team of dedicated people.


----------



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

I thouht the displays , atmosphere and characters, showed the true essence of halloween...in other words it was amazing.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow there was tons of great stuff in there! Like you said TOP Notch!


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Love it! Seeing original characters is always my favorite thing.

I've always wanted to make little goblin/imps like he has around 1:45 (albeit mine would have been static). I wanted to put them in the trees, just to see if anyone would notice them. I like his scary tree prop, too. Once I get moved, I intend to make a set of three that will interact with each other, warning the ToTs of what lies ahead. That's been on my to-do list for years too...can't do it here, no room.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

W O W.

The trees are amazing...everything is amazing!


----------

